

With 1.2M Members, Sincerely Goes Up Against Facebook With Gifting - brezina
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/14/sincerely-gifting/

======
EGreg
How is it going to deal with these:

[http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sec...](http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-
bool.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PTXT&s1=facebook.ASNM.&OS=AN/facebook&RS=AN/facebook)

[http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sec...](http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=8,190,519.PN.&OS=PN/8,190,519&RS=PN/8,190,519)

~~~
martythemaniak
_shrug_ ignore them and keep doing what they're doing? No need to worry about
it until it becomes a problem.

~~~
EGreg
And when it becomes a problem, they can make an injunction and shut you down
having made you waste a lot of money and time?

~~~
macavity23
If you don't build things covered by patents, you would quite literally never
build anything - particularly in the software world, which is riddled with
useless patents.

martythemaniak is right - build it first, worry about patents later.

